# Turkey Skin?



## Hoyt Hunter5 (Feb 28, 2009)

I want to do a turkey skin mount with my first turkey. I do not have a broad to put it on or any borax yet. Can I just put it in the freezer in till I'm ready?


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Hoyt Hunter5 said:


> I want to do a turkey skin mount with my first turkey. I do not have a broad to put it on or any borax yet. Can I just put it in the freezer in till I'm ready?


 Are you talking a lifesize mount or just a tail fan? You can put either one in the freezer until you are ready. If you want a lifesize, I would encourage you to take it to a taxidermist, unless you have experience mounting birds.


----------



## Hoyt Hunter5 (Feb 28, 2009)

Brian Jones said:


> Are you talking a lifesize mount or just a tail fan? You can put either one in the freezer until you are ready. If you want a lifesize, I would encourage you to take it to a taxidermist, unless you have experience mounting birds.


I want to do the whole skin to hang on the wall like a cape but the whole skin.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes, freeze it until you are ready.


----------

